# Sock Obsession



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi - 

I was wondering if anybody had some advise regarding sock obsessions. My current beagle has an obsession with socks which I want to get rid of asap so that Dexter doesn't pick this up from her. 

Whenever there is a sock in sight, on the floor, in a shoe, in the laundry basket, on the radiator, on the clothes line, no matter where it is, if she spots it, it's hers! She will manage to get it and then she will look at my partner and I to challenge us. If we are not there, she demolishes them but when we are there.... she gets really stubborn.

She's a good, well behaved dog but when it comes to socks, theres no getting it off her. She will lock her jaw on socks and then she growls if you try to take it off of her. (Anything else she gives up straight away)

I have tried being positive, waiting, offering something in exchange but nothing works! she just sits there and growls if we bother her. She is never violent, and she doesn't "snap" but we need to remove this behaviour asap.

Has anybody had experience with this? / no any ideas that might help?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm afraid I can't give any advise, but I can say you're not alone! Vincent is obsessed with socks and pants :/ I have to buy new pairs each month because they end up full of holes!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm afraid I can't either Rufus loves popsocks, which is a nightmare. He tries to grab them off me when I put them on in the mornings. Just noticed that a new pair a nbought last week that I have on today have holes in them


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahah can't help either....lady loves socks too....we just now try and keep them away.....she even stole socks out of my friends purse who had just had a pedicure.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty does this too....what is it with poos and underwear


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I have to fight with rudi for our socks too  if i open the washing machine near her she dives onto anysocks and drags them out... She then races around the garden wanting me to get them  i also found some dirty socks of my sons in her bed the otherr day hehe


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Haha i'm so sorry but I laughed out loud which I don't think was the intention of your post. I think you maybe in trouble. Nacho is exactly the same and is sock obsessed. He should have been called SOCKS as he adores them so much. Let ME know if you find a solution  x


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Eddie loves socks too particularly dirty ones, yuck, he hasnt chewed holes in any but he has a nasty habit of wandering off into someone elses room and leaving them there.I wonder if its something they lose interest in as they get older


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Haha I'm glad to hear it's not just our household!

There must be some way to put them off.... I'll have to look further into it, I think I'm going to find a dog behaviour specialist and she if I can get some advise - I will share if I find anything useful!

By all means if anyone does read this who is in the same boat or if you have any ideas, please share!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent is not just socks, I have found my underpants in weird places....not good when I had a Tesco delivery and Vincent ran in chewing DIRTY pants he's grab out of the washing basket. HORRIFIED!!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Same here..... Charlie loves socks, my flip flops and when we attempt to do any washing he unloads the machine as quick as we load it!!! He races through the house so pleased with himself with his latest prize


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Simon is a thief*

And his main target is socks. He gives them up easily unless he sneaks into the backyard with it.

If you want him to give up the socks, find something he's very fond of and make a trade. Simon will trade food of any kind for a sock.


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Keltie adores socks, every pair I put on now seem to have a hole in them! More worrying is that she prefers the socks when they're still on your feet and nips us regularly as she trying to get them off us. Wearing slippers doesn't seem to deter her either she just pulls them off your feet to get to the socks - she gets quite frantic. Think we'll all have to wear our shoes around the house in future


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter loves socks, slippers and knickers- we have to keep them all out of his reach as he is naughty about giving them up too and loves to race round the house with them being chased!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Havent posted in a while, but am always reading and enjoying! This subject made me lol also. We had our grandaughter over for the weekend and as she has not been around Sami much, she placed her overnight bag on the bed and off she went into another room. It wasent 5 minutes before Sami zoomed into the room coming to a screeching hault just long enough to allow us to see 2 pair of her underware hanging out of his mouth!! unfortunately she took the bait . . . squeeling and chasing him round and round the entire house, very much to his delight . . he would even slow down for her to catch up, then bolt into high gear to milk the chase as long as he could! I was almost sick with laughing and trying to catch HER, not HIM to show her if you leave him alone, he will shortly loose interest. This is the first time since we got him we have had anyone overnight and it has been exhausting! However we have 7 grandchildren, so we want him well socialized and adjusted to all the different personalitites. He loves children (thank goodness) and runs and plays until they are both worn out! He is 5 months and 1 week old now and was weighed at the vets this week at 13 lbs and 4 ozs. Can anyone more experienced than me guestimate his adult weight? He seems proportionate and the vet said very healthy, but wondering if he will get much larger? What do you think?


----------



## mellgina (Apr 22, 2012)

Its really nice to know that my Tallula isn't the only one with this sock obsession, the smellier the better as far as she is concerned, however she does know she has done wrong and once i have caught her after chasing her half way round the house she will drop it give me a grumpy look and stomp off, it is like having a naughty little two year old again, and i love it.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Have to say, I'm lucky that Boston does not have a sock obsession.

Only thing I can think of in terms of training is to teach the 'pick it up' command. See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B7UaTzn-ZM for an example.

Then once your pup knows how to 'pick it up' on a single object (like a fav toy), then move on to other household objects, like the mail etc. Then try it with socks. So you make getting the sock and returning it to you a game - rather than a confrontation.


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Making it a retreiving game might be worthwhile - although Mollie is as stubborn as they come. 

Nanci - your post made me laugh- Mollie does the same thing - when she grabs a sock, she always finds Mummy or daddy to say "look what I got", she is so cocky about it too, Then as soon as she gets your attention she turns and sprints! She thinks it's hilarious!! I did try leaving her but if you don't place chase she turns into Mollie the destroyer and before I know it, what once was a sock, turns into four holely pieces and a pile of loose threading!

My main worry is that not only will Dexter pick up the habit but I'm concerned that "tug of war" will commence with all my underwear


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie is a sockaholic! I now give her my old pairs knotted together to try and keep her amused. Yesterday she presented one of my socks to a young man who had come to discuss a garden re vamp! He just picked it up and gave it back to me! I could see him thinking oh dear sad old dog owner!


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh yes we have the same problems in our household too (any type of underwear)!!!!

My 11 year old daughter and I have been packing for her school trip to France this afternoon....guess who kept nicking the underwear???? I'm sure Emily is going to turn up in France with odd sock and no knickers.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

With Izzy, it's gloves! Very embarrassing when she tried to remove one from someone's hand when we were out walking!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Can I suggest you buy those net bags for each person or the house.

All socks etc go in the net bag, this is then put straight into the washing machine, this is the taken out and put on the line which allows them to dry, or you can tumble. This helps with this situation as you never have separate socks etc...also you don't end up with that odd sock in the washing! Brilliant! This is also good as everybody has their own bag and once dry can put their own socks etc away in drawers! Might not work for all but saves me the job and that's a tick in my box any day!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

You are going to lose this battle i'm afraid. Socks are bad enough wait till your little darling finds a bra ... Even more fine for Poos xx


----------

